# Schwinn Skipper...Info



## mrMoo77 (Oct 10, 2008)

Can anyone give me any info on this schwinn skipper?


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 10, 2008)

you can check the serial number data base and you'll get a build date, this frame also has the tornado name. So you can look up schwinn tornado and prob find more pictures.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 10, 2008)

The Skipper was available from 1961-63, and used the twin straight bar frame like yours in 61-62 only. The frame was also used on the Tornado as previously mentioned, and the new for 62 Typhoon. The 2nd digit of your serial # should be a 1 or 2 indicating the year. It would originally have a red and white "S" seat. I have the same bike in black. ~Adam


----------



## schwinnja (Oct 10, 2008)

Two year model only. '61-'62.
In '63 Schwinn re-introduced the Hornet as their next to bottom basement model which was the Typhoon in '62 and '63.


----------



## dumpster_diver (Oct 14, 2008)

mrMoo77 said:


> Can anyone give me any info on this schwinn skipper?




Are you going to be selling this? if so, how much?


----------

